# Are dogs and kids drawn to you?



## Keeno

Most dogs and kids are drawn to me. At least they have been since a change that occurred in my life a year ago. Since then almost all kids and dogs (or cats etc.) I come into contact with gravitate to me and are drawn to me. Kids and even to some extent dogs did not do this previously, but now do so almost always in preference to everyone else in the vicinity.

It's a bit of a paradox because take my work for example, and the people I have to be with on a daily basis and most of the day, I simply do not get along very well interpersonally there. Work colleagues respond to my presence with pack behaviour, and one or two make me feel like a predator. Meanwhile, I am never ever treated like a predator by babies, kids or teenagers. Nor am I ever treated like a predator by cats (mostly) or especially dogs. It's totally the opposite, and cafes are often the place where I go where kids are present. There, the majority of kids or teens (and their mothers if present) when they come in will either sit beside me, or they wanted to given the chance. Dogs and cats I have never previously met very often roll on their back or sit on my feet or something.

Often, such attraction from dogs, kids etc. is said to be because they can sense gentleness, kindness, innocence or an uncorrupted nature in a person (traits that might well be undesirable or offputting in my example of a work setting). This well enough explains my situation, and I suspect this is a common thing for people with SA or who struggle socially.

Didn't know what forum to post this in, but I see this as a positive circumstance so posted it in the positivity forum.


----------



## Anj555

*Drawn*

I have this happen to me too but has been for as long as I recall. I am social and not introverted. I have noticed animals and children take to me and unsolicited so I don't know why, it's interesting I guess. I have no kids of my own and have had many pets. Anyway, I was searching the web and found your post on a similar thing,


----------



## TheRob

I don't know about kids. Most children are shy until a certain age.

Dogs do one of two things: They think I'm the spawn of cat Satan, or they think I have biscuits.


----------



## RenegadeSam

Some dogs are just friendly, same goes for kids.
I personally wouldn't see that as anything great, simply because it doesn't take much for either of them to like you.
It doesn't matter who you are, Treat a dog well ( give them food, pet them, ) and they'll be your companion for life (which is great).
Kids change after they become teens, doesn't matter if you were good to them when they were kids, some won't even remember you.


----------



## kageri

Yes and make the stupid kids go away. I hate children. They are annoying and at younger ages disgusting. I hate when I have to interact with them. I only want to ever deal with at minimum later teens. Now animals I don't have a problem with. I have returned many dogs to their owners because if they come through the area they usually end up here. One of my "friends", before ditching me and joining the people making fun of me in junior high, told me not to interact with her dog because she didn't want it to listen to and like me over her. One time the pup was being bouncy on everyone and I just stood in front of it and leaned down a bit. It sat still and waited there. Same with getting someone's difficult dog in the car. I had been working the dog on leash and I just sent it right up in the car. The person was shocked we didn't have to fight with him. I now know why such things worked but then it was just instinct to apply the right body language. Children and animals pick up on subtle body language cues better than most adults who have been taught to rely on verbal exchanges and some facial expressions.


----------



## wxfdswxc2

Drawn? Is this some kind of occult thing?

Please give it up. Kids and dogs like things that are symmetrical and don't look threatening. You're not some kind of guardian angel.



RenegadeSam said:


> Some dogs are just friendly, same goes for kids.
> I personally wouldn't see that as anything great, simply because it doesn't take much for either of them to like you.
> It doesn't matter who you are, Treat a dog well ( give them food, pet them, ) and they'll be your companion for life (which is great).
> Kids change after they become teens, doesn't matter if you were good to them when they were kids, some won't even remember you.


Exactly this. ^^


----------

